# Having problems with a youngster



## lilly.thompson12 (21 January 2015)

Hi, I just started sharing a youngster (4yo) called Piper 3 weeks ago and have already fallen off 3 times! I have been riding for about 10 years but had a break of about 6 months before sharing Piper and lost confidence when I was younger after breaking my arm falling off. I've been having a few problems with Piper and hoping someone could help..
Traffic.. Piper is really scared of traffic.. Cars aren't so bad when they're coming towards us but when they are coming from behind he freaks out. Buses and lorries are a real problem.. The other day he galloped up the road to get away from a lorry!!! Wondering if anyone could help with how I can help him get over his traffic fear?

Napping.. Today I took him in to the school on his own. At first he was napping to even leave the yard, and his owner ended up having to get on him to get him out of the yard. She knows him well and is much more firm and confident with him. When he was in the school (field) he was very nappy and wasn't really listening. We had a nice canter, and then when we went for a second one, he ran straight under a tree which dragged me off!!

Bolting.. I haven't hacked him out alone yet as his owner says he won't go out alone so I've been taking him with his owner and her other horse. The other day we went for a 'sensible canter' which quickly turned into a race, neither of them could be stopped and at the end of the field they both turned very quickly left which again sent me flying!!

So basically how can I build my confidence to get firmer with him? And how can I get him used to the traffic? Thanks in advance


----------



## be positive (21 January 2015)

It sounds to me as if Piper requires some proper schooling in general before he would be ready to be shared by someone, if his owner has not done enough with him, getting him used to traffic, going out alone, cantering sensibly in company without taking off, then she should not be sharing him until he is more established.
If you want to continue find a good instructor, not the owner as she has allowed him to miss out important stages of his education, then have some lessons to get you started, I guess you are paying for riding this uneducated, potentially dangerous horse, really the owner should be paying for a professional to do some work with him before it all goes completely wrong.

Probably not the answer you wanted but it makes me so cross when people mess up young horses then expect someone like yourself to help sort it out when you don't have the experience to do so, your confidence will continue to be undermined unless you get proper help, getting him used to traffic is a long term job that requires a confident rider, the roads are no place for a nervous horse and rider, it is not fair on the drivers.


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (21 January 2015)

Thank you for your response. I really don't know what to do now as the girl I'm sharing him with is so lovely and I really don't want to let her down. She has another 4 horses to look after and the reason Piper was up for share was because she had no time for him. I have said to her that I'm really worried about ruining him but she is convinced that it will all be ok. Don't know what to do


----------



## millikins (21 January 2015)

Currently this horse really doesn't sound very suitable for you. Are any of her other horses older and less green that you could ride instead, she can run the risks on her youngster then.


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (21 January 2015)

Her own horse is a big 16hh hunter who is stupidly strong and bombs off. Her mum's horse likes a good bronc. Her smaller pony is arthritic and the rest are shetlands!!! I'm truly stuck!


----------



## be positive (21 January 2015)

lilly.thompson12 said:



			Her own horse is a big 16hh hunter who is stupidly strong and bombs off. Her mum's horse likes a good bronc. Her smaller pony is arthritic and the rest are shetlands!!! I'm truly stuck!
		
Click to expand...

It sounds as if none of them are educated and that her standards fall rather short of what many people would accept as well behaved horses, I shouldn't think you will "ruin" him more that you will both end up losing confidence or worse having a real accident, I hope you and the horse have insurance in place.

The girl probably is lovely but don't let that be the only reason you stay, if you do decide to continue then take it slowly, no cantering until he is listening to you, certainly no bombing about in fields, work on him becoming less nappy by doing some groundwork, lead him to the school if he won't go, stay in walk doing lots of transitions to get his attention, treat him as the green horse he undoubtably is and go back to basics until you have more control of the situation.
I would stay off the roads for a while if he is as bad as he sounds, if he caused an accident when you and the owner know how nervous he is you could be liable for damages.


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (21 January 2015)

I really do think that the best thing to do would be for her to find a more confident rider who is experienced with youngsters. I'm just really not sure how to tell her! I've shared a few horses that have been unsuitable and have had to let people down, I hate being the let down!


----------



## hobo (21 January 2015)

I think you probably need to step back from this horse for both of your safety. You sound keen and kind and helpful and I am sure you will find a more suitable horse to share. I have a four year old with similar problems and I would never risk mine or a rider who could not cope.
Good luck.


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2015)

I don't think this horse is right for you, not saying you can't ride but perhaps after your past experiences your confidence is low and by the sounds of it this horse needs a confident rider that can teach him the correct way of going. 
The horse clearly needs more educating as it naps, bolts and is scared of traffic and by the sounds of it you don't know how to do this.
I know you feel like your letting the owner down but on the other side of the fence if i was the owner of this horse I wouldn't let you ride as I would be honest enough to say your not right together and I would be worried one of you could get hurt.
It sounds like you want a happy hacker and this horse clearly isn't.
You don't want your confidence knocking again by a nasty fall.
It's not up to you how many horses the owner has or has time for so don't feel bad for saying bye to her, she can readvertise for a rodeo or stunt rider!
By the sounds of it none of her horses are suitable for you to ride and all sound unsafe!!


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (23 January 2015)

Thank you everyone for your honest answers. It's quite obvious what I have to do! The owner and her mum are convinced it will be fine and will all get better but they don't seem to get how scared I am


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2015)

lilly.thompson12 said:



			they don't seem to get how scared I am 

Click to expand...

I think you've answered your own question. Horses are meant to be an enjoyable hobby...if you want to be scared go and watch a horror film!


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (23 January 2015)

That's the thing! I wanna improve my riding and gain confidence but maybe riding a baby horsey isn't the way forward!


----------



## Spit That Out (23 January 2015)

Kindly pass this horse back and go and find a happy hacker that you feel safe on, build your confidence, have some fun and when you feel ready perhaps look for more of a challenge.
Good luck xx


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (23 January 2015)

Thank you! I shall try my best I just feel absolutely awful which I know is a bit pathetic but I fit in so well! Just not with the horse! Xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (25 January 2015)

lilly.thompson12 said:



			Thank you everyone for your honest answers. It's quite obvious what I have to do! The owner and her mum are convinced it will be fine and will all get better but they don't seem to get how scared I am 

Click to expand...

I don't think it's about how scared you are, it is about the horse not being suitable at this stage for a share.  If the owner isn't going to ride the horse, she needs to pay a professional to school it properly, not expect some other poor soul to pay her for the 'privilege'.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (25 January 2015)

lilly.thompson12 said:



			That's the thing! I wanna improve my riding and gain confidence but maybe riding a baby horsey isn't the way forward!
		
Click to expand...

A baby horsey is absolutely not the way forward. Sure there will always be exceptions to the rule but on the whole young, green horses need confident riders with the experience to give them confidence whilst riding them through any nappiness. 

As others have said, end the share and find yourself an older more experienced horse that you can go out and have fun with.


----------



## SpringArising (25 January 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			She needs to pay a professional to school it properly, not expect some other poor soul to pay her for the 'privilege'.
		
Click to expand...

This exactly. This girl's attitude to horses sounds dangerous and extremely nonchalant - two things which don't mix well with youngsters! 

He sounds like an anxious, excitable youngster who needs a good year or so of consistent and confident riding before having a sharer. 

Don't feel guilty. To be honest it sounds like this girl is taking you for a bit of a mug.

Find a nice been-there-done-it chappy to enjoy!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (25 January 2015)

lilly.thompson12 said:



			That's the thing! I wanna improve my riding and gain confidence but maybe riding a baby horsey isn't the way forward!
		
Click to expand...

Bless you. But the way to gain confidence is on a horse you feel safe on, maybe one a little older who knows his job a bit better than Piper. With that confidence under your belt you may one day feel ready to take on a Piper and pass your confidence on to him. i thnk your current situation will just destroy your confidence.


----------



## lilly.thompson12 (25 January 2015)

It is destroying my confidence to be honest. Today I rode him in the school but had to be lead to even get to the school to prevent him napping like last time, and then he was very very nappy in the school. I got a bit firmer with him and managed to get him walking round the outside of the school without a nap on both reins but that was literally it - I was too scared to go any faster because I never know what he's thinking!!!


----------



## kinnygirl1 (25 January 2015)

&#374;



lilly.thompson12 said:



			It is destroying my confidence to be honest. Today I rode him in the school but had to be lead to even get to the school to prevent him napping like last time, and then he was very very nappy in the school. I got a bit firmer with him and managed to get him walking round the outside of the school without a nap on both reins but that was literally it - I was too scared to go any faster because I never know what he's thinking!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think you know in your heart that he is not the one for you. Riding is meant to be fun and you can't enjoy it if youre scared. I know it will be hard to tell the owner but you have to put your safety first.  The right pony for you will be out there.


----------

